# How do I crack my own router?



## Valkor (Dec 18, 2006)

:4-dontkno Hello Everyone. I was recently given a router by a friend of mine that I am no longer able to contact. The router is a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router, Model WRT54G. The problem is that the router was previously configured to work with my friend's in-home network. That means his name and password to access the router configuration. Without being able to change the internal settings the router is pretty much useless to me. If anyone can help get around the Name and Password or tell me how to restore all of the Factory settings, including the default security settings, It would save alot of time. Not to mention money getting a new router. If anyone has any tips or suggestions, please help me out. Thanks


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

first i would ask your friend.
if that doesnt work unplug it and hold down the reset button for a long long time (like 2 min or so) then try if that doesnt work keep it plugged in and hold down the reset button very long 

if that doesnt work please state your routers model name


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

I was just go ahead and reset the router to its default settings. You need to grab a pen and flip the router around until you find the reset button. Push the reset button in for 15 seconds or so and it will reset the router to its original state. If it doesn't reset, try holdling the reset button in for 20 or 30 seconds. I don't think that it needs to be held in for 2 minutes.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I believe 10 seconds will do the trick for any router I've used. :smile:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Just make sure you don't press too hard. In your haste you may accidentally jam that little thing hard enough to break it.

*whistles innocently*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Cellus said:


> Just make sure you don't press too hard. In your haste you may accidentally jam that little thing hard enough to break it.
> 
> *whistles innocently*


Can I ask you how you know this? :grin:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I am somehow conveniently unable to recall. That is unfortunate.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Gotcha! :wink:


----------

